# I'm disgusted with myself!



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Instead of going out jolling on Friday night; I spent the evening making up my new arrows and servicing my bow so I can get busy practicing for that sable hunt.

On Saturday afternoon I was off to the workshop for some practice and was horrified at how pathetic I've become!
Drawing the bow at 70# I nearly popped a vein and I couldn't hit a business card 3 out of 3 at 30 yards!:mg:
My form felt awkward and I was trembling from the strain. My left arm was pap after a mere 15 shots and I trashed 3 arrows!

I then set the bow at about 60# and started shooting again. The shooting went much better but my form is definitly not what it used to be.
I was getting so angry with myself that I was close to smashing the bow, snapping the arrows and diving off a high building!

I had to keep reminding myself that it's been 17 months since I last drew the thing and that I can't expect to be on top of my game immediately.

I'll keep you all posted on my progression from Vrot to Fit!:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Take it slow. You don't want to dishearten or injure yourself even before you get started.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Generally known as old age......:mg::wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Go back to enjoying shooting, the rest will follow. Never rush or force it.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

What ^^^ said... 

Spatan tuned my bow (and me) and it has only been 6 weeks of not shooting, and I could feel something was not lekker on Sunday morning... 

Take it easy and remember to not be too hard on yourself. Every shot is a new beginning, so take each shot for what it is - history. Learn from it, but don't let the past determine your future!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for support gents!

Hey Drenaline! Who you calling old ????????? 

Anyone got a Mathews Genisis I can start with?
25# should be a decent poundage to start with?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Anyone got a Mathews Genisis I can start with?
> 25# should be a decent poundage to start with?


Jy gaan nie eens 'n bloukol op 'n Duiker skiet met daai ding nie:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig, kop up.
I practice every day with my Safari to hit the spot since months long. If I stop practice fore one week I can start at the beginning and /or the blackheads fly out of my face by drawing:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Tell me about it Frank!

I used to live on a small holding and practiced all the time.
I simply had to walk out the door and I had target butts from 30 to 70 yards.

There was a time that I could hit a 20mm sticker with broadheads at 40 yards 8 out of 10 times.
Now I struggle to hit a business card with field points 3 out of 3 at 30 yards!

A few hundred arrows and I should be more comfortable again. At the moment my grip just doesn't feel right. Perhaps I should also re-string the bow so I have a fairly fresh string in Zambia.

Come June and I'm still not 100% comfortable. Then a 30 06 it is.:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Come June and I'm still not 100% comfortable. Then a 30 06 it is.:wink:


The easy way out hey:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Craig - don't restring unless you actually need to. Rather just get some quality practise. Changing anything now means that you introduce even more variables into the equation. Good luck, though!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Buy some viagra incase you need some extra support at your old age!!!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

:doh:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> The easy way out hey:wink:


You're right Bossie, I should rather use something like a 500NE, 505 Gibbs or even better a .22 long!

This morning the hunt was confirmed for the first week of June so time is short.:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

There are a few guys on this clip that should seriously consider archery....


----------

